# I forgot the mushrooms...



## Fran (Apr 12, 2019)

...so not quite the full English fatty. Got in the egg, smoked bacon, black pudding/blood sausage & tinned toms though.

I found the sausage meat a bit soft & sticky, so not as easy to work with, but happy enough with how it came out & tastes, which is the main thing. Would definitely do this again, but with the mushrooms.


----------



## Nole4L (Apr 12, 2019)

yes please....


----------



## shoebe (Apr 12, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 12, 2019)

Nicely done...


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 12, 2019)

Very nice work.


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you all very much for your likes & comments.


----------



## Fran (Apr 13, 2019)

Cheers for the like, @schlotz.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2019)

Nice looking fatty Fran. I'd be happy to sit down and munch on a slice or two of it.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Fran (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you for that smashing comment, 

 gmc2003
/Chris & for the point.


----------



## Fran (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks for the like, @jaxgatorz.


----------



## Fran (Apr 13, 2019)

Merci for the like, @meatallica.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 13, 2019)

Fran said:


> ...so not quite the full English fatty. Got in the egg, smoked bacon, black pudding/blood sausage & tinned toms though.
> 
> I found the sausage meat a bit soft & sticky, so not as easy to work with, but happy enough with how it came out & tastes, which is the main thing. Would definitely do this again, but with the mushrooms.



Hi there and welcome!

That looks awesome, great work!

I look forward to seeing what else you make there in France.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2019)

Awesome Fatty, Fran!!
Looks Mighty Tasty from the Den!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Fran (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you very much for your welcome, like & comment, 

 tallbm
, much appreciated. 
I'm at the start of a very long learning curve, but one thing I won't be making is andouille, the French kind that is.


----------



## Fran (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you so much, 

 Bearcarver
, for your like & comment.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 15, 2019)

F, Nice idea for fatty ingredients,your fatty looks excellent!


----------



## Fran (Apr 16, 2019)

Thank you muchly for your like & comment, 

 crazymoon
. I wasn't sure about the black pudding, but it worked out just fine.


----------

